
Give Them a Hand: Puppet Artists Are Having a Moment - tintinnabula
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/31/theater/puppet-artists-chicago-international-puppet-theater-festival.html
======
gumby
Jeez, and the only mentioned Malkovich in passing and without a reference to
the movie?

